# Spanish Mackerel?



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

Is it possible to target Spanish Mackerel from a pier or shore in the Ches. Bay? If so, what rigs, bait, ect. Thanks. :fishing:


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Here's*

Some help for you.:fishing: 

http://myfwc.com/marine/FishID/index.html


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

*?*

 uhmm.. Thanks BigEd, but I know what they look like.. lol, and dont care what the Flordia record is. I cant be anymore clear in my question.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Its also got WHERE they can be fOUND and WHAT they EAT.

As far as rig vast majority of fish are caught on either a bottom rig or a fishfinder rig.

Below is a google search question "Catching Spanish Mackerel"


Top Tactics for Spring Spanish MackerelI had always considered trolling to be the only serious method for catching Spanish mackerel, until one afternoon at dusk, lounging at the beach with the ...
www.gameandfishmag.com/fishing/saltwater-fishing/gf_aa046304a/ - 57k - Cached - Similar pages 

Go Light for Spanish MackerelBluefish and Spanish mackerel lures. Got-Cha plugs (top) are a local favorite for ... and trolling is the most popular method of catching Spanish mackerel. ...
www.chesapeake-angler.com/storyaug05-spanishmackerel.htm - 21k - Cached - Similar pages 

MackerelBigfish describes the mackerel and tuna family and all their characteristics. Florida Outdoors Some very good fishing tips here on catching Spanish. ...
saltfishing.about.com/od/mackerel/Mackerel.htm - 20k - Cached - Similar pages 

MackerelYou can troll fairly fast when targeting Spanish mackerel. 5 to 7 knots is a good range. A general rule of thumb is if you are catching more bluefish than ...
www.pswsfa.com/mackerel tip.htm - 14k - Cached - Similar pages 

Fishing ArticlesThe arrival of the Spanish Mackerel brings fun fishing to Jacksonville, Florida. .... The offshore bottom boats are still catching good numbers of snapper, ...
www.fishing-florida.com/article9.htm - 15k - Cached - Similar pages 

Mackerel Fishing in south Florida, Where and How to catch themI believe this will help you to perfect your art of fishing for Spanish Mackerel, but do remember there are other ways of catching this or other fish. ...
www.boatlessfishing.com/target/spanish.htm - 8k - Cached - Similar pages 

How to Catch Spanish Mackerel - Associated ContentCheck out How to Catch Spanish Mackerel - Submitted by amanda carpenter at Associated Content.
www.associatedcontent.com/article/155629/how_to_catch_spanish_mackerel.html - 44k - Cached - Similar pages 

newsobserver.com | Summer sends Spanish mackerel anglers to piers... to great-grandparents can get in on the fun of catching Spanish mackerel. ... "They're catching them on Got-cha plugs with a red head and white body and ...
www.newsobserver.com/122/story/445746.html - 46k - Cached - Similar pages 

Learn How to Catch Spanish Mackerel - Wed, August 22, 730pm ...... Recreation & Entertainment > Outdoor Recreation · Reload this Page Learn How to Catch Spanish Mackerel - Wed, August 22, 730pm ...
forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=109543 - 43k - Cached - Similar pages 

Fishing The Carolina Coast - About The Fish: - Spanish Mackerel ...How to Catch Spanish Mackerel. By Captain Dave Tilley. Here's some fishing that anyone with a boat ... Spanish Mackerel are fun to catch and good to eat. ...
www.fryingpantower.com/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=23 - 91k - Cached - Similar pages


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

ok, let me re-phrase the question.

does anyone in the ches. bay target spanish mackeral from shore (bottom-fishing)?


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

Do you really think that information pertains to the Chesapeake? They're talking about Florida waters...


----------



## glantier (Sep 12, 2006)

I've seen Spanish Mackeral caught off the VB pier using Gotcha plugs. Believe it was a little later in the year than now, though. Any other time I caught them trolling or casting from a boat using Clark spoons and a planer. Hope this helps. :fishing:


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

.... they're gonna move my friggin' thread out of the MD section again.:--| ... 

Chesapeake Bay pleeeeeeeeaaaase.....


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Caviman2201 said:


> Do you really think that information pertains to the Chesapeake? They're talking about Florida waters...


Absolutely I do. Fish BEHAVE the same regardless of where they are. If you can find a fish around jettys and docks in Fl they'll be around jettys and docks when they're in Virginia.


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

336 posts in less than a month? wow!  lol


----------



## darkstar21 (Aug 15, 2007)

You certainly won't catch them bottomfishing. I've never caught them from shore only by boat. I figure you could, but you really have to be in the right place at the right time. You would have to prob. find a breaking school w/i casting range and rip a sppon or a hopkins through it as fast as possible. But, hey you could try your luck at throwin gotcha's off the pier at plo when there arent that many people fishin, you might snag one.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

spanish and bottom fishing don't jibe. Throw plugs or clark spoons... and work them fast. I can't imagine anyone catching them other than by trolling in the bay


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

ilovetherock said:


> ok, let me re-phrase the question.
> 
> does anyone in the ches. bay target spanish mackeral from shore (bottom-fishing)?


Ans: No.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

i heard someone forgot which post it was they caught spanish from coke they said but not normally


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

BigEdD said:


> Some help for you.:fishing:
> 
> http://myfwc.com/marine/FishID/index.html


OK show some love for a fellow P&S member who only trying to help ... Applicability and post count have nothing to do with it ..HE TRIED which is more than 75% of the members here would even consider. 
Kudo's ED!


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

hengstthomas said:


> OK show some love for a fellow P&S member who only trying to help ... Applicability and post count have nothing to do with it ..HE TRIED which is more than 75% of the members here would even consider.
> Kudo's ED!


Thanks for the support Tom. I am not worried about it. Actually trying to give him a "hint" that that type of info is "out" there already and with just a "little" effort he could find it. He had asked for the same type of info on a different species almost simultaneously.


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

give me some credit... of course i googled it, and search p&s posts. it was a specific question that got a very not specifc answer. Thanks for the help(i did read it), but i am basically trying to see what is possible, and when or if it is possible in my neck of the woods. 
Now I finally got that answer... and its NO. Thanks.
And yes, I did ask a simliar question about flounder, and got that answer on here... so I asked about another species. Makes sense don't it?


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

spanish mack -- get yourself some stingsilvers &/or glass minnows -- if they are jumping in the surf you should be good to go -- no to bottom bait fishing for em


----------



## lager36 (Jul 24, 2007)

I saw a report on another site early this month that a few were caught ay AI .The person who caught them was useing a lure and working it fast.


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

i finally caught a spanish mackeral in a local Maryland Chesapeake bay fish market... 

don't waste your time in the shore.. just eat a :spam:


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

There at the causeway [plo] in the first week of sep..I was there last yr and they were in casting range but I only hit blues ...will try again this yr 


Get some small clarks 00 to 0 size and burn them thru the schools of bait fish!!!!!!!!


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Andre said:


> There at the causeway [plo] in the first week of sep..I was there last yr and they were in casting range but I only hit blues ...will try again this yr
> 
> 
> Get some small clarks 00 to 0 size and burn them thru the schools of bait fish!!!!!!!!


if spanish are around and your catching blues your using it too slow


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

This guy was caught among blues on the VBP on a got cha ... blues can swim faster than most people think .....I going to give it another try in a couple weeks


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

Andre said:


> This guy was caught among blues on the VBP on a got cha ... blues can swim faster than most people think .....I going to give it another try in a couple weeks


was waiting to see that pic. VB pier right? Nice bro.

as for I lovethe*ock: lots of resources out there; don't be so quick to bitch b/c you don't immediately get the answer you want.


----------



## glantier (Sep 12, 2006)

.... they're gonna move my friggin' thread out of the MD section again. ... 

Chesapeake Bay pleeeeeeeeaaaase..... 


Just trying to help. That's the closest I've seen anyone catch Spanish Macs from the pier to PLO. :fishing: Next time I won't try!


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

*Otter*

opcorn: your e-cool talking internet smack.. hahahaha opcorn:


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

when bluefish are around sometimes spanish mackerel will be with them in the same school. always match the hatch in size of lures. productive lures include sting silvers, spoons, spec rigs, diamond jigs, crippled herring, kroc. spoons, and striper strike popper in small 1/2, 3/4, and 1 1/4 oz. asizes varying on forage size.


----------

